# ezjail upgrade error



## iwre0 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi

I have a jail named "web". After upgrading and some errors sure I did ... I get this error every time I start certbot, python, wget ...


> ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.7 required by /usr/local/lib/libpython3.8.so.1.0 not found



In jail web:


> me@web:~ $ uname -UK
> 1301000 *1300139*






> me@web:~ $ uname -a
> FreeBSD web 13.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC  amd64



In host system:


> [julio@nomada ~]$ uname -UK
> *1301000 1301000*





> [julio@nomada ~]$ uname -a
> FreeBSD nomada 13.1-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p3 GENERIC amd64





I tried to solve with multiples without success



> freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/web fetch/install





> freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/web --currently-running 13.1 13.1-RELE
> ASE upgrade





I think the error is in the jail that I got 130139 kernel, instead 130100

how I solve this difference?

thank you


----------



## iwre0 (Nov 13, 2022)

More

I tried


> freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/web --currently-running 12.3 -r 13.1-RELEASE
> upgrade





> freebsd-update -b /usr/jails/web install



and I get multiple errors like:


> nstall: /usr/jails/web*//*boot/kernel/backlight.ko: No such file or directory
> install: /usr/jails/w*eb//bo*ot/kernel/ftwd.ko: No such file or directory
> install: /usr/jails/w*eb//bo*ot/kernel/hconf.ko: No such file or directory
> install: /usr/jails/web//boot/kernel/hcons.ko: No such file or directory
> ...



look at web//boot, two "/" !!!!

whats the problem???


----------



## iwre0 (Nov 13, 2022)

> root@nomada:~ #* ezjail-admin update -u*
> src component not installed, skipped
> Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
> Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
> ...


more "//boot"


----------



## iwre0 (Nov 13, 2022)

ok, 2 days wasted with this issue ...

finally:



> mv /usr/jails/basejail /usr/jails/basejail.atpc
> pkg remove ezjail
> pkg install ezjail
> ezjail-admin install
> ...



and no errors executing programs !


----------



## Lamia (Nov 14, 2022)

While I use the ezjail command to update jails, I have ezjail_enable=NO in /etc/rc.conf. Jail_enable=YES is rather used. Ezjail is not receiving any considerable attention for upgrading of the port in recent times. 

Luckily, the ezjail conf files for jails are automatically converted to.jail.conf thereby making it easy for anyone to switch.


----------

